# What's Your Favorite Christmas Card Theme?



## debodun (Nov 28, 2022)

You prefer what depicted on the cards you receive:

1) religious (manger scene, wise men, angels, etc,)
2) scenic ( Victorian looking villages, snow on evergreens or countryside, etc.)
3) relative's family photos
4) animals or nature
5) Santa / Father Christmas
6) snowpeople
7) decorated home interior (tree, fireplace, etc.)
8) food
9) cartoon characters
10) plants (mistletoe, holly, etc.)
11) other (specify)


----------



## hearlady (Nov 28, 2022)

Hard to choose.....I like vintage snowmen, santas, snow scenes. Curried and Ives..
Too many. I have saved 2 shoe boxes over the years. Started using them for homemade tags but I can't seem to part with them.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 28, 2022)

I don't any more, but when I did ... I liked #4 animals or nature, or #10 plants. 

#2 Scenic too, but not Victorian.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

It's never occurred to me that I might have a favourite theme.. altho' most of my family and friends have dogs so most of mine come with an animal theme...


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 28, 2022)

Mine tend to be of a scenic nature theme.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 28, 2022)

Either Religious or Santa.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 28, 2022)

Well, I think it is a tie between animals and snowmen for me.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 28, 2022)

I have not sent Christmas cards for many years now; but when I did, my vary favorites were the Leanin’ Tree Christmas assortments, especially ones with horses on them.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 28, 2022)

debodun said:


> You prefer what depicted on the cards you receive:
> 
> 1) religious (manger scene, wise men, angels, etc,)
> 2) scenic ( Victorian looking villages, snow on evergreens or countryside, etc.)
> ...


#1 and 'cutesy'


----------



## Della (Nov 28, 2022)

I love a Victorian scene best, but I buy a variety, so I can send Santa based ones to families with small children, religious ones to my Christian friends, nature scenes or humorous ones to my non-religious friends.  Matching the card to the person is part of the fun for me.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 28, 2022)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I have not sent Christmas cards for many years now; but when I did, my vary favorites were the Leanin’ Tree Christmas assortments, especially ones with horses on them.
> 
> View attachment 252772


I loved those too! I forgot about them.


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2022)

Della said:


> I love a Victorian scene best, but I buy a variety, so I can send Santa based ones to families with small children, religious ones to my Christian friends, nature scenes or humorous ones to my non-religious friends.


I consider myself fairly religious, but religious themed cards aren't my favorite.


----------



## jujube (Nov 28, 2022)

I'm going with "other" as I send funny Christmas cards.  Everyone knows they won't be receiving a serious card from me. Last year's card depicted a sock monkey with his tongue stuck to an icy lamppost. 

The caption inside said, "Mewwy Cwithmuth!"


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 28, 2022)

jujube said:


> I'm going with "other" as I send funny Christmas cards.  Everyone knows they won't be receiving a serious card from me. Last year's card depicted a sock monkey with his tongue stuck to an icy lamppost.
> 
> The caption inside said, "Mewwy Cwithmuth!"


I never see funny ones like that, darn it.


----------



## Been There (Dec 2, 2022)

I tend to be on the religious side. I have no one to celebrate with, which saves me a lot of money on buying Christmas gifts (lol). I generally throw my hat in to work at the local mission helping in the kitchen serving meals to the homeless, indigents and transients. It's better than sitting at home thinking about how it should be. That's too depressing for me. We served over 400 meals last year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2022)

Christmas !!


----------



## Flarbalard (Dec 2, 2022)

#11  -- The ones that have cash in them.  Checks are a close 2nd.


----------



## charry (Dec 2, 2022)

My view from my lounge in my old bungalow


----------



## Pinky (Dec 2, 2022)

I send e-cards now. Jacquie Lawson has a lot of dog/cat themes for my animal-lover friends & family.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 2, 2022)

I am fan of the baby Jesus!  What a blessing he is to us. Once I had a child, I was hooked.  How did I get this miracle baby, the answer, baby Jesus.  I prayed and he sent the blessing of my life!!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 2, 2022)

debodun said:


> You prefer what depicted on the cards you receive:


Don't much care about what theme on the cards we get.

I do care about what I send to my buds

Staples has a nice feature for printing cards
Just fold it and write something inside

This is my 'theme' this season


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 2, 2022)

Christmas theme; the Nativity.


----------



## MountainRa (Dec 2, 2022)

#10 plants.
I love sending and receiving cards. I send more than I receive. But I try not to let that dampen my enjoyment.


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 3, 2022)

Nature and family photos top my favorite list.


----------



## caroln (Dec 3, 2022)

I like the Thomas Kinkade greeting cards but I think my favorites are the pop up cards from Hallmark.


----------



## Della (Dec 8, 2022)

So far this year we have received two family photos with no greetings or signature, just the picture. Today an actual card, dark blue with a star and inside, real, personal writing from Hub's older sister saying, "You really should get a cell-phone with a camera so we can see as well as hear you on our yearly family zoom meetings!"  Still bossy after all these years.


----------



## Annika (Dec 8, 2022)

I really like the beautiful scenic ones with snow on the ground and in the trees.


----------



## Remy (Dec 10, 2022)

4) animals and nature.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 10, 2022)

I like them all! I typically have a mixture of them (piled up over the years so I can pick and choose). But the majority of the time, it's a religious card (like my avatar). I also send cards according to what is sent to me. So if someone sends me a scenic card, I tend to do the same. Now, we had a friend who painted, and he would make Christmas cards out of his paintings. Those were special treats, and it was difficult to send him a similar card, so I would send him the most expensive one.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2022)

Similar to this:


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 11, 2022)

I don't mind as long as it's not religious.  I like ones depicting nature.


----------



## perChance (Dec 11, 2022)

The ones my granddaughters draw.


----------



## perChance (Dec 11, 2022)

We have a neighbor who loves sending cards - she sends them for every occasion. She would say all of the above.


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2022)

One of my female cousins used to make handmade cards. Some were really clever. She doesn't do it anymore. Health problems and the like have likely put an end to her creativity.


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2022)

I sent or gave out 12 Christmas card this year. Only 4 were reciprocated with a card and one with a phone call. The person that called said she's cutting way back on cards this year. I've sent cards to some cousins that haven't responded in several years - no explaination. Looks like I'll be trimming back my list next year, too.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2022)

original artwork
pine trees
Santa


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2022)

Those are nice cards deb. I like looking through the cards at the thrift stores, especially the holiday ones. There are some really nice art work on some of them.


----------



## Remy (Dec 28, 2022)

I bought two packs of vintage variety cards at PAWS thrift today. Half price, so $1.25 for all. Some cute ones. I'll donate back the ones I don't want.

I got this card a few weeks ago for 10 cents and framed it today. The mat and frame were also thrifted. It's very pretty and shiny which didn't show up in the picture. And the mat is more cream colored.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2022)

My daughter had my picture with Santa made into a card for me.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 28, 2022)

I always make my own cards.  Here's some:


----------



## MrPants (Dec 28, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I always make my own cards.  Here's some:


Beautiful cards Gaer! Probably the nicest I've ever seen. I bet the recipients are honored to receive one from you.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 28, 2022)

MrPants said:


> Beautiful cards Gaer! Probably the nicest I've ever seen. I bet the recipients are honored to receive one from you.


Thanks!  Wish I could find a card publisher.  I draw hundreds of them, but, all for fun!


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2022)

@Gaer Those are absolutely amazing! Beautiful work. I hope those that have received appreciate the talent.


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Thanks!  Wish I could find a card publisher.  I draw hundreds of them, but, all for fun!


I think there are printing places online. You should open an Etsy shop. If you want the hassle. Because I have read it can be. Or perhaps a local shop would sell them.


----------



## Remy (Dec 29, 2022)

More thrifted cards. Didn't include a cabin one I really like. I display them.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 29, 2022)

#1 is my main one, but I also like the animals/nature too.

My cards have to say Merry Christmas on them or I won't get them.  I just have a problem with people not using or saying Merry Christmas.  It is the holiday name & time.


----------



## Bella (Dec 29, 2022)

Gaer said:


> *I always make my own cards.*


Gaer, I absolutely love your cards!  They're exceptional! I stopped sending cards, but I'd buy yours just to have them.



MrPants said:


> *Beautiful cards Gaer! Probably the nicest I've ever seen. *


I agree!



Gaer said:


> *Wish I could find a card publisher. *


I do too! More people should see them. I have no doubt that they'd sell.


----------

